# MSFT0001:00 touchpad



## nillnvoid (Jan 21, 2019)

Hi

I have a dell inspiron laptop; it has a touchpad that cannot be configured, or made to work using the usual methods.  The touchpad reports itself to be a MSFT0001:00 06c3:7530 Touchpad.  I retrieved this information using linux, does not even show this in FreeBSD when I issue the commend "xinput list".

Does anyone have a clue, as I dont.

TIA.


----------

